# Trivia 9/4



## luckytrim (Sep 4, 2018)

trivia 9/4
DID YOU KNOW...
"Jay" used to be slang for "foolish person."  So when a  pedestrian
ignored street signs, he was referred to as a  "jaywalker."



1. Which seafood is the national food of the  Bahamas?
  a. - Spiny Lobster
  b. - Conch
  c. - Grouper
  d. - Snapper
2. In Literature, Who is John Clayton ?
  a. - The Last of the Mohicans
  b. - The Scarlet Pimpernel
  c. - Tarzan
  d. - The Lone Ranger
3. What sort of critter comes in a 'Singapura' variety  ?
  a. - Butterfly
  b. - Tropical Fish
  c. - Dog
  d. - Cat
4. The Champs had a huge instrumental hit in 1958 ; name it  ...
5. Which sport uses a "spider rest"?
6. The east African country of Tanzania was formed in 1964 by  the union of 
two countries. One was Zanzibar, but what was the  other?
7. In the United States, as well as many other countries, it  is illegal to 
buy and sell most art objects made of what  substance?
8. The 'Standard Model' theory applies to which branch of  science?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Two of the founders of American Express were named Henry Wells  and William
Fargo.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - c
3. - d
4. 'Tequila'
5. Snooker and Pool
6.  Tanganyika
7. Ivory
8. Physics

TRUTH !!
In 1850, American Express was started as an express mail  business in
Buffalo, New York. It was founded as a joint stock  corporation by the
merger of the express companies owned by Henry Wells (Wells  & Company),
William G. Fargo (Livingston, Fargo & Company), and John  Warren Butterfield
(Wells, Butterfield & Company, the successor earlier in  1850 of Butterfield,
Wasson & Company). Wells and Fargo also started  Wells Fargo & Co. in
1852 when Butterfield and other directors objected to the  proposal that
American Express extend its operations to California.


----------

